# Edges of OSB roof deck unpainted



## timmymcg (Mar 10, 2011)

We just bought an old house with a 2-year-old roof. The previous owners did not, it seems, always do or have-done the highest-quality work and one thing that concerns me is the roof deck: it's OSB, and its edges are completely unpainted. This is a pitched, asphalt-shingle roof. Should I worry? The shingles overhang the deck, of course, but it seems to me that weather can still get at the OSB and shorten its life pretty easily, at least for the edge panels. 

Should I paint/seal? What with?

Thanks!


----------



## RickyBobby (Nov 19, 2009)

My question is why can you see the edges of the OSB? Drip edge should have been used around the entire perimeter, thus eliminating the ability to see the OSB edges. The use of OSB for the roof decking is not an issue. The issue is lack of drip edge.

In my area, drip edge is as much a necessity as roofing nails.....I'd certainly question the install.


----------



## timmymcg (Mar 10, 2011)

"questioning" is definitely where we're at. I'm not sure about the drip edges on the main roof (I don't have a ladder tall enough to get to them), but looking at the drip edges on the kitchen (one story), there's some kind of black plastic sheeting--sturdy stuff, but still, sheeting--that extends out below the bottom shingle 2-4 inches. No metal that I'd noticed but I was up on the latter before I knew what I was looking for! 

The gable ends of the OSB are totally exposed.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

timmymcg said:


> "questioning" is definitely where we're at. I'm not sure about the drip edges on the main roof (I don't have a ladder tall enough to get to them), but looking at the drip edges on the kitchen (one story), there's some kind of black plastic sheeting--sturdy stuff, but still, sheeting--that extends out below the bottom shingle 2-4 inches. No metal that I'd noticed but I was up on the latter before I knew what I was looking for!
> 
> The gable ends of the OSB are totally exposed.


 
Sounds like you are shoulder deep in Pooh,,,nothing right about it,,and yes you should be worried.Did you buy the home as is?,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,if not who is the dunsky that passed the inspection??? ,,,,He would be my first choice for a** chewing,,,IMHO


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

A picture would help!

3rd or 4th post down, here; http://www.diychatroom.com/f98/

Gary


----------



## onarooftop (Jan 9, 2011)

If you can post a picture of this, it would be great. Thanks


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

I'd love to see a picture of that. I'm not understanding what the black "sheeting" is sticking out below the shingles.


----------



## timmymcg (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks for the attention, ever'body! Pic: 









More here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157626600544514/

The plastic is thick, probably nearly a millimeter, and it's textured with a crosshatch pattern. 

Meantime, I stepped back a bit, and _some _of the OSB on the gable ends has a (factory, it looks like) green sealant, and some _seems_ to have a yellow sealant, but that may have been a trick of the light.


----------



## RickyBobby (Nov 19, 2009)

Looks almost like I/W shield lapped down into the gutter. Is it rubbery or hard like plastic? 

As for the painted edges, I have seen OSB factory edges in Blue, green, and yellow so that is probably what it is. However, by no means is it "sealed". Need to get a pro out there to take a look at it.


----------



## timmymcg (Mar 10, 2011)

Ah, yes, that's it. I think it may be WR Grace Ice & Water Shield, and yup, lapped down into the gutter. 
I couldn't find any name on it but that grey-on-black stripe at the edge looks like the product photo.


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

Looks like you got some roofers that weren't used to dealing with half round gutters. They detailed the I&WS as if the gutters were K-style. 

That bottom piece of flashing needs to be trimmed a little and it would probably help if you cleaned your gutters.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm still looking for the "Edges of OSB roof deck unpainted".


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

Same as everyone said, a drip edge is a must. around here the fascia board would have covered that. However the 100 year old houses that had cedar shingles and are they resheated with plywood after about their 5th roof, the hacks forget or don;t know any better, but don't install drip edge. It's cheap, but hey the customers want the lowest bidder. based on your gutters, that's probably what heppened here.


----------



## timmymcg (Mar 10, 2011)

I climbed up on the roof this morning, and, though I didn't have the cojones or the safety equipment to go down and take a look at the gutter edge,* these are my pics from my peek at the peak.
These two are probably the most revealing ones: 








and








The new OSB deck got laid over the original (1 x12 or thereabouts pine) deck, and the fascia would have met up with the old shingles but now sits a half-inch (or 5/8") away. And, to make things just a little spicier, some of that fascia's coming loose. 

So. Given that we're going to paint the house this summer--what special attention (if any) should I pay to those edges? (yeah, we'll get that trim back in shape...)


*'A man who is not afraid of the sea will soon be drownded,' [the old fisherman] said, 'for he will be going out on a day he shouldn't. But we do be afraid of the sea, and we do only be drownded now and again.' ---J.M. Synge, _The Aran Islands. _


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

Absolutely brilliant,,,

Thats nice, What does your bank account look like? Drip edge should not be used until the moulding is removed or replaced but it might be possible to jerry rig something,,,,if your into it.

Most contractors have at least 5 years on a workmanship warranty,,,,find the knuckleheads that installed that garbage.

Moulding is expensive so if cost is an issue then if possible screw in the moulding enought to hold the moulding in place then apply your drip edge,,,,,,

However you look at it its a mess.IMHO,,,,,,but it could be repaired.Just keep an eye on your prices because I have had some moulding projects that were almost as much as a reroof.


----------

